# Flux Photo : 0 photo



## zags (16 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac OS 10.7.5 (peut-être que ça vient de ça, mais ça serait quand même bizarre).

L'Apple TV est de dernière génération.
L'Apple TV et mon MBP sont à jour.

J'ai activé mon identifiant Apple de partout sur l'Apple TV.
Mon identifiant Apple fonctionne bien sur iCloud (c'est lié ou c'est la même chose si je ne dis pas d'ânerie)
Sur iPhoto, j'ai activé Flux Photo (et c'est bien marqué qu'il y a XXX photos d'envoyé sur iPhoto)

..... pourtant l'Apple TV me dit que le nombre de photo de mon flux de photo est de ZERO.

(compte icloud, itunes, partage d'ordi ... tout activé tout partout)

Qu'ai-je oublié ??



Si vous avez des pistes je suis preneur car là je ne vois pas  


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Une piste : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4425?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

